

Free programming magazine featuring articles by Andy Hunt and Matt Yoho. - thewonggei
http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/140227/follow

======
winestock
Here's the link to the free issue:

[http://www.mashedcodemagazine.com/download/MashedCodeMagazin...](http://www.mashedcodemagazine.com/download/MashedCodeMagazine2011.pdf)

~~~
thewonggei
Just to clarify, the magazine is free as a PDF download at both
www.mashedcodemagazine.com and magcloud.com. You only have to pay for the
printed version.

